# Licorice Jars of EVIL!



## JustJimAZ (Aug 19, 2010)

Apparently someone sells 5.5 pound jars of Red Vines! 4 of these things showed up at work one day. Two of them have been eaten so far, and I expect the other two any day now.
I'm probably going to distress/age the jars more before Halloween, but in case anyone is looking for something like this, I thought I'd post:










Same painting techniques used for these.
Got the label idea from this Instructable.


----------



## ouizul1 (May 22, 2010)

Ohhhh...I hate Twizzlers. But those jars are excellent...and the guys I work with eat Twizzlers. Guess I'm going to become the Twizzler Fairy. Well, so to speak, that is.

Thanks for the tip!!


----------



## JustJimAZ (Aug 19, 2010)

ouizul1 said:


> Ohhhh...I hate Twizzlers. But those jars are excellent...and the guys I work with eat Twizzlers. Guess I'm going to become the Twizzler Fairy. Well, so to speak, that is.
> 
> Thanks for the tip!!


Good new for you! Someone who knows their junk food pointed out these are Red Vines jars, not Twizzler!


















Jeez - it's only been a few days since I peeled off the labels, but there it is!
I think Twizzler jars have potential too!


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

hmm, this is a great idea. I have a red vines jar like these with newspaper strips in it for when I do papier mache. I might end up doing this to it though.


----------



## JustJimAZ (Aug 19, 2010)

Draik41895 said:


> hmm, this is a great idea. I have a red vines jar like these with newspaper strips in it for when I do papier mache. I might end up doing this to it though.


It would look even cooler as it holds your paper strips!


----------



## Acid PopTart (Oct 29, 2007)

JustJimAZ said:


> Apparently someone sells 5.5 pound jars of Red Vines! 4 of these things showed up at work one day. Two of them have been eaten so far, and I expect the other two any day now.
> I'm probably going to distress/age the jars more before Halloween, but in case anyone is looking for something like this, I thought I'd post:
> 
> 
> ...


The shape of those jars is PERFECT... not only do I need some for my carnivale theme for most likely the mermaid display, I need to make some of these for the movie I'm filming. Always looking for stuff like that.



ouizul1 said:


> Ohhhh...I hate Twizzlers. But those jars are excellent...and the guys I work with eat Twizzlers. Guess I'm going to become the Twizzler Fairy. Well, so to speak, that is.
> 
> Thanks for the tip!!


I woke up with some weird flu bug today, leaving me to couch duty (but a Ghost Hunters marathon is on so I'm happy) and surfing the net - your Twizzler fairy comment is probably going to keep me smiling the rest of the day! I hate most candy (surprise!) so I'm with you on these Twizzlers/Red Vines, but I think my husband likes them.... or he will NOW.


----------



## ouizul1 (May 22, 2010)

Yeah, don't know why I thought they were Twizzlers...JustJimAZ's original post clearly says Red Vines. Huh. 
But a Red Rope by any other name is still a red licorice, yes? Even though it doesn't taste like licorice.

And since I (occasionally) know better than to ask questions where I'm afraid of the answer...I'm gonna pass on wondering about Acid PopTart's day long smile. :rolleyeton: 
But I do agree with her on one thing..._somebody_ is eating the dang things!!


----------



## JustJimAZ (Aug 19, 2010)

ouizul1 said:


> Yeah, don't know why I thought they were Twizzlers...JustJimAZ's original post clearly says Red Vines.


You may have gotten the idea because I originally called them Twizzler jars, until a junk food aficionado corrected me. So I quietly went back and edited my post. 

Don't doubt your sanity on that account. Other accounts, I may not speak to.


----------



## ouizul1 (May 22, 2010)

JustJimAZ said:


> ...I quietly went back and edited my post...


hahaha...now that's funny! That's the best laugh I've had all day. But if it was me...I'd have left me twisting in the wind. 

Thanks for letting me off the hook, though. It did spark one of those "huh?!?" moments.


----------



## JustJimAZ (Aug 19, 2010)

Acid PopTart said:


> The shape of those jars is PERFECT... not only do I need some for my carnivale theme for most likely the mermaid display, I need to make some of these for the movie I'm filming. Always looking for stuff like that.


I would love to see how you incorporate this into either of those themes, but I am especially intrigued by the mermaid display.


----------

